

Funconf III - register to be alerted when tickets go on sale - EamonLeonard
http://funconf.com

======
EamonLeonard
Each year we hear "Aw, didn't know tickets were on sale".

Most of our past Funconfers tend to hang out on HN, so I thought it might be
worth letting them, and their friends know.

If you've not heard about Funconf, this pic is fairly representative:

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10164/funconf-wtf.jpg>

